# Would you shake president Trump's hand?



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

Obviously he's a controversial figure and one of the things I remember when Bush II was president was the question if you'd shake his hand if offered. So if you found yourself at an award assembly or Trump visited your town and found his way in front of you, would you shake his hand if offered or would you reject him?


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

Yes, and I would wear one of those joy buzzers. :haha


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

He wouldn't be yanking me around, that's for sure


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Hell no. He's one of those douchebags who see literally everything as a show of dominance. It's funny how insecure he is.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Uhhh sure it's just a handshake. He's not a great person but I'm not that level of deluded liberal to believe that he is the new coming of Hitler


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

If I did, I'd never hear the end of it from my grandpa who's always gone on about how he refused to shake Nixon's hand once. And I've read Trump is famed for giving painful handshakes with which he attempts to establish dominance. So no, it wouldn't be worth it.

I'd have no problem shaking hands with Carter, GWB or Obama. For Bill Clinton, I'd need to see him wash them first.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I don't think so.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

If I did, I would have to wonder which one of us had the dirtiest hand.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

yes and I wouldn't let go for 10 minutes and then I'd claim that it was trump who wouldn't let go and people would believe me because trump


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes - respect the office. He's had to put up with a lot.


.....and I have a firm handshake, too.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I've shaken hands or warmly embraced many people I despise, so yes definitely. Since shaking the President's hand is what it is.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Yes, It'd give me an opportunity to ask him why he was too cowardly to serve his country.


----------



## 972873 (Dec 3, 2018)

No but not for political reasons.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Yes, the man is President. The fact that I don’t support his politics or approach to governance doesnt negate that fact


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

Yes. I'd shake his hand.

He's done enough things, trivial perhaps, that I've liked over the years:

-He hosted the venues for Wrestlemania 4 and Wrestlemania 5
-He made Mike Tyson's undisputed championship possible, culminating in the KO of Michael Spinks in 60 seconds.
-He appeared on the Fresh Prince of Bel-Air.
-He personally went over to Ryan White's house, along with Michael Jackson. (Ryan White was a kid who died of AIDS)
-He reappeared on WWE television to do a big event, which ended with the shaving of the owner's hair 
-He put Rosie O'donnell in her place.

The majority of the stuff he did, that I liked, was in entertainment. but It's fair to say his business practices have also been shady.

To me, in terms of public image, he's not like the other presidents who just stuck to the background of politics, and not like those presidents who played some "man of the people" image for 15 minutes, like playing a saxophone on TV, or pretending to be urban, hip hop _cool_. Trump was always himself, whether good or bad, and I give him credit for that. I remember there was a time where everyone looked up the lifestyle of Donald Trump and everybody wanted to be him.

That people have changed opinions on his character says more about the wishy-washy (exploitable) nature of the public than it does of Trump himself.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

I want to punch Trudeau in the face so..


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

I voted yes even though I can't stand him, he is the president. But I'd be internally cringing.


----------



## nosystemd (Dec 14, 2018)

tough call. i think hes overrated, but he doesnt outrage me. 

i had a chance to shake hands with obama and/or hillary. i passed, i consider both of them to be terrible people. i gave money to obamas campaign in 2008. only 2008. mostly due to a really dirty move that mccain made. i was excited when obama won.

i dont think obama would shake hillarys hand incidentally, ever, unless it was strategic. (and vice versa.)

i doubt id turn down trump for a handshake, just because i have no real reason not to. he doesnt offend me enough for me to feel dirty about such a thing. i can totally imagine him doing something later on (in a year or two) to make me regret it retroactively, but it hasnt happened yet.

the person whose hand i shook instead that day was buzz aldrin, and after that i left to tell my friend. i dont really give a **** about these people, and they dont really care about me, either. but buzz aldrin walked on the moon, thats awesome.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Sure, I'd shake his hand. I see it as common courtesy to shake someone's hand when they extend it to you. I don't really like him in a political sense, but I really don't know anything about his personal life. 

Besides, how many people can say they've shaken the president's hand?


----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)

Yes and if he did his signature move where he doesn't let go it'd just amuse me.


----------



## nosystemd (Dec 14, 2018)

Karsten said:


> I see it as common courtesy to shake someone's hand when they extend it to you.


sure, but hes the president, hes not royalty. i dont understand why someone would shake the presidents hand just because of his position. thats a different argument than the one youre making, but theres nothing common about shaking the presidents hand, since most people (by far) arent president.

i wouldnt shake hands with a war criminal even if he were the king of all 8 planets. as it happens, i dont consider mr. trump a war criminal. but im open to the argument, as a lot of presidents do things that are or should be illegal-- resulting in countless lives lost.

i think trumps record regarding this is better than that of mr. nobel peace prize, but hes not 4 years in yet.

i consider hillary a war criminal. i hope to never support one with a vote. sure, i could have a small amount of blood on my hands for voting for her or just for not leaving the country, but i think supporting such things with votes is worse. when the left does things that are morally and internationally reprehensible (and im neither speaking of obama or hillary, though i am thinking of them as possible examples) they should be impeached or voted out. the same goes for bush jr. it should be obvious, but partisan politics are the realm of the absurd.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Yeah.


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

"He's the president." So what? We are supposed to be electing people to represent us, not so we can submit ourselves to them. I don't know of any law that entitles the president to my respect or to the formality of a handshake. He's a public servant, and one that doesn't seem particularly mindful to the fact or humbled by his great responsibility. 

There was once a time when I would have been required to salute him and recite his name as "The honorable Donald J. Trump." This man lauded his "military experience" in a gaudy boarding school and denigrated McCain on account of his time spent fighting in a war. I guess we should be sensitive to him as the president while ignoring the traumas, valor and sacrifice of those who risked their young lives getting shot at so he didn't have to. So he can stand before us today and incessantly run his mouth. There is something wrong with that picture. Something is broken that we elect people like this to represent the will of our nation and lead as CiC with disgraceful insults and empty bravado.


----------



## nosystemd (Dec 14, 2018)

exceptionalfool said:


> Something is broken that we elect people like this to represent the will of our nation and lead as CiC with disgraceful insults and empty bravado.


although i dont have a problem with a draft-dodging leader per se, the fact that he is cic is relevant. id find it difficult to argue with an election requirement that the cic is not a draft dodger. im surprised there isnt one, but its kind of too bad-- it would have kept out bill too, and that means hillary would have less power before and after the election.

expecting a person in the armed services to shake his hand is ridiculous. i guess if youre a marine theres some grey area, if youre on presidential security detail then you can probably appreciate the national security and diplomatic value of appearances. but disqualifying draft-dodgers from becoming commander in chief would avoid that sort of awkward obligation. if youre on security detail though, your duty is to protect someones life. guarding their reputation (within the lines of reason and constitutional law) seems like an unfair but otherwise mostly reasonable part of the job. you would expect anyone with that task to be extremely professional and diplomatic-- if youre lucky, they at least let you wear gloves.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*next time a hand is offered*

thinking negatively of it...

after interview

i want immediate decision between us directly. y/n

allll goes up to the clouds.. WEEEE WILLL leet UUUU knnooooowww.... one daaayyyy

when they tell recruiter.. hee's NOOOO Good!!! get rid of 'im! without knowing who says what to who!!

having too much of this

I grab the had, swing the person around the room, smashing head or any other parts.. glass. sharp I am not going anywhere till i have a clear decision immediately. i didn't come here to get evaluated, judge without one ounce of meat or evidence of anything real. not just voice.

one agency offered a local real meeting after my hate for childish blind phone tactics of hiding. Megan we had a sit down in small private room. i entered foyer with two receptionists OR security guards ahead??? logbook signed

purpose? when I sense clear hatred from her i wanted to kill? under table? silent? she not go back to her team down corridor with headsets. i go out smiling in foyer. they ask how that? i say no comment. OUT! then what happens. I was never there?


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

Of course, I’d shake any presidents hand. I was upset that I moved away from my home town right before Obama visited and moved again before Trump visited the other town I moved to. I wanted to meet both, I must have bad luck lol.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Yes


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I would not want to get orange spray tan on my hand so, no


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I can see it now. Me and Trump about to shake hands when I pull my hand away going "SIKE!" Camera flashing everywhere. Ha Ha Ha.

But seriously. 
No.

_ Sent from the speeding Frog while texting on Tapatalk_


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

No.


----------



## Xemnas (Sep 29, 2017)

yeah why not, he might not be a very nice person, but if i left him with his hand stretched what would that say about me? 
i don't agree with all his ideal, but also don't disagree compleatly


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

I'd prefer to serve him some breakfast.


----------



## Chris S W (Mar 5, 2017)

I'd rather not, but I would if he offered me his hand. I might have to ask for my hand back though.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I have a pretty strong grip, so if he squeezed I'd squeeze harder XD


----------



## Swanhild (Nov 26, 2012)

I don't care about politics, I don't really like him though cause he is a sleazebag. Would shake his hand anyway, you don't have to like someone to do it and he is the president after all


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

You probably can't catch anything from shaking his hand, but he had unprotected sex with a porn star. There's no telling what diseases he has. :afr


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

No.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I wouldn't shake his hand. I would grab him by the *****.



MCHB said:


> I want to punch Trudeau in the face so..


You're not the only one :b


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm not a fan of him but yes, I'd shake his hand.


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

Trump would consider the poll a victory 100% in his favor. lol


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Sure, how often do you get a chance to shake a POTUS's hand???

I'd even shake Obama's or Clinton's even though I think both are despicable people. Just because you shake their hand doesn't mean you agree with them. It's just common courtesy.


----------

